# CA South Coast - Lost Hills



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Hoping for some news on the Open (115 dogs running) and the Derby. Thanks!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Derby just ended, sitting in the parking lot waiting on results...... Long drive home tonight.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Josh, You finished! Anything else will be gravy. Congratulations.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Russ, How far did the Open get on Day 1? I always appreciate any info that you and Florence provide. Janet


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

1 Buck N Poncho O-Mary & Gary Ahlgren H-Mary Ahlgren
2 Buck N Quick Pick O-Mary & Gary Ahlgren H-Mary Ahlgren
3 EverReady Reliable Ricky O-Becky Sisco & Joseph Sullivan H-Becky Sisco
4 Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Florence Sloane
RJ Star Spangled Girl II O/H Alice Woodyard

JAMS: 1,2,15,18,19,21.25

Congratulations Josh


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Partial Amateur Callbacks. #10 was the last dog to run.

20.22.27,34,36,38,40,44,46,47,49,50,52,53,55,57,59,64,67,69,72, 2,3,4,5,8,10

Add 16 & 19 and these are the final callbacks to the second series.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO PONCHO!! CONGRATULATIONS TO GARY & MARY AHLGREN ON THEIR DERBY WIN WITH PONCHO. Poncho is 16 months old and his litter brother Ricky took 3rd place in the Derby. CONGRATULATIONS RICKY, BECKY & JOE!! Both of these dogs were bred by Mary & Gary Ahlgren with their female Julia. Julia is just back into the trial circuit from delivering her 2nd litter. They are about 5 weeks old now! I think their is more info on the new pups in the Lab Puppy classified section! Check it out! 

CONGRATULATIONS TO RUSS AND FLORENCE! Good goin' "Cal"!!

Congratulations to all that finished the Derby!!!

Janet- The Open did not finish today. They have around 25 or so to run in the morning!

Thanks for all the info Russ & Florence!

Tammy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Russ .....


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations to the derby winners!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open just finished the 1st Series

61 called back to 2nd-

3,4,5,12,19,20,22,23,24,27,28,29,30,34,37,38,39,40,41,42,45,49,50,52,53,54,55,57,60,61,64,65,66,67,68,71,72,75,76,77,78,81,82,84,86,87,88,89,91,92,93,95,96,97,100,106,107,108,109,111,113


Amateur has finished the land blind and has started the water blind. I'm looking for the call back info and will post when I get it!!

Tammy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Tammy! and congrats Russ!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

OPEN - Call backs to the 4th

12,19,22,37,40,49,50,53,57,60,81,97,106

Amateur is finished!! But all I know at this point is

Jack Vollstedt won with "Rex" and Rob Reuter got 4th with "Cutter". I'll try and get the run down and let you all know.

Tammy


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Any qual results???


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Arnie Erwin took 4th in the Am with Missy, to get her AFC.

Congratulations to Missy, Arnie and Linda!

Florence


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Florence for the correction. Did you get any other Amateur results?

Congratulations to Arnie and Linda for Missy's AFC title.

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open Results -

#12 1st FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath O-Mary & Gary Ahlgren H-Mary - Qualifies for Nationals*****
# 60 2nd FC/AFC Volwood's Peaches & Cream O-Florence & Jack Vollstedt H-Jack
#57 3rd FC/AFC Wood River's Franchise O-Bill Fruehling H-Jim Gonia
#19 4th FC/AFC Creek Robber O-Ken Jackson H- Jim Gonia

I wasn't able to get the Jam's Sorry . . . .

Amateur Results -

#20 1st Volwood's Big Ol' Rex O/H Jack Vollestedt
#16 2nd Three - N - Me O-Robin & Glenn Rulvin H-Glen
#38 AFC Inherit the River - O-Janice Olsen & Rob Reuter H-Rob
#36 4th Iron Lines Honcha - O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie ***New AFC***

I wasn't able to ge the Jam's Sorry . . . . .

Hopefully someone can find out the Qualifying Results and post them up.

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats Russ.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Russ!

Aaron


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

All results are posted on EE!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Russ said:


> Arnie Erwin took 4th in the Am with Missy, to get her AFC.
> 
> Congratulations to Missy, Arnie and Linda!
> 
> Florence


This makes the 8th Champion out of Arnie and Linda's breeding. How 'bout that?!

Congratulations!


Goose


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Vollstedt strikes again! 

Won the Am with Big 'Ol Rex and second in the Open with Peaches. She is one amazing dog.

Congratulations to Jack and all who got the placements they deserved!

goose


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Didnt he get a win and some other placements as well last weekend?
Jack and his dogs are really something. Very impressive!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Yes, last week he got 1st in the am with Angel and second with Peach.

He and his dogs are awesome.

Now he wins the am this week with the b team! Rex is also a real nice dog. The Yellow Griz ain't too shabby neither!


Goose


----------

